# Is modern slingshot knowledge and use growing?



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

I've only been doing this about a year, so I have no context. But based on what I've seen, here's my impression of the state of modern slingshots.

I've never gotten into another hobby where the best equipment and most expert knowledge is so developed and deep but also so niche and hidden from the mainstream. You can't really find a good quality slingshot in any major store. And the general knowledge of it is almost nonexistent besides that it's a fun thing boys do for a few years in their kid/tween years. It feels like there's a whole lot of knowledge and excellent designs and evolution in the art and science of slingshots but this hasn't been disseminated beyond very niche communities.

So to those who've been at this for a lot longer, what are your impressions about the growth and state of the hobby/sport/whatever the preferred nomenclature is? Is my impression way off? Can someone fill me in on the growth and development of slingshots in the last couple decades? Is there a recent upward trend or not really?


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep, very little to no interest in slingshots by the general public as far as I can see. And of course today's society . . . who seem to be generally frightened of just about everything,😲 including anything that might be remotely considered a weapon, . . . well I guess to those people, slingshots are often verboten.

Doesn't really bother me though, as I enjoy solitary activities, perhaps more than the average person. I'm just thankful we have websites like this where we can learn and share. Who cares if the rest of the world wants to stick their head in the sand. Guess they're too busy with all their electronic gizmos, 'smart phones', TV shows, social media and whatever . . . none of which I have anything to do with . . . which leaves me a lot more 'slingshot time'! 

Having said all that, I can say that over the past two decades, thanks in part to websites like this, I have watched the advancement in slingshot frames, latex, and knowledge; which has resulted in improved accuracy and power of the average shooter, to be quite significant. So in that sense, yes, our sport has improved quite a bit.

Just my two cents


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I think the sport is doing quite well but maybe not advancing as fast in the west. China, Spain and England seem to have moved the sport further forward. I remember reading that the 2018 Slingshot World Cup had a couple hundred competitors (hosted in Italy). One online article said "_Over 200 shooters from 22 countries from all over the world." _

There sure has been a lot of advancement in frame designs and latex. This forum has come a long way too. Plenty of ideas, tips and knowledge available right here. With mail order you can get pretty much anything you want.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Unlike the historically backed "noble" sport of archery, slingshot shooting has struggled with it's "mischievous boys and broken windows" image, where slingshots are just viewed as dangerous toys. The fact is that they are just another shooting tool like any other that, when used correctly, is a lot of fun, can put food on the table (where legal), and that definitely has its place for competitive shooting, where numerous skills similar to other forms of shooting are required for best results.

Modern slingshots are a far cry from the classic natural V-stick carried by the (American) "Dennis the Menace" in his back trouser pocket. Unlike archery and other shooting sports, there is as yet no official governing body to develop competitive slingshot shooting. It largely remains a solitary backyard sport, with multiple experiences shared on devoted forums like ours. The first international slingshot tournament held in Italy in 2018, which I attended, brought together a very large number of slingshot shooters from around the world, and was a major step in developing slingshot shooting into a recognized sport. A truly awesome, very well organized event to remember.

Unfortunately, the pandemic stopped short all sporting events, but hopefully upcoming events, like the slingshot shooting tournament to be held in Belgium at the end of July this year (link below) will be a further stepping stone to gradually developing and implementing some form of slingshot shooting federation, similar to what exists for archery:



https://european-slingshot-union.jouwweb.be/international/european-championships/2022-belgium/englisch



Thus, it's really a case of improving that old dusty bad reputation of slingshots (marketing experts needed), and like for other sporting activities, finding willing corporate sponsors to create national and international structures, which outline rules for competitive slingshot shooting and organize regular slingshot shooting events. It should be possible to create both indoor and outdoor facilities with slingshot shooting ranges, without running costs and insurance going through the roof: only a relatively small suitable surface area inside a public sports hall or piece of land with a basic clubhouse is all that is needed for 5 to 6 shooting alleys at 10 to 20 yards. A sufficient number of slingshot shooting club members paying an annual fee, and regional as well as regional sponsors should cover such costs.

A decisive factor is of course the fact that most people prefer shooting firearms, airguns, bows, or crossbows. The challenge is to attract them to slingshots during "open days", where top shooters can demonstrate what a modern slingshot is capable of in terms of accuracy and power - and of course an introduction to making slingshots, and/or where to buy the best slingshots and related products. 

My 2 cents worth...


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

A minor correction, coffee was a bit slow this morning:

"A sufficient number of slingshot shooting club members paying an annual fee, and regional as well as *local *sponsors should cover such costs."


----------



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Unlike the historically backed "noble" sport of archery, slingshot shooting has struggled with it's "mischievous boys and broken windows" image, where slingshots are just viewed as dangerous toys. The fact is that they are just another shooting tool like any other that, when used correctly, is a lot of fun, can put food on the table (where legal), and that definitely has its place for competitive shooting, where numerous skills similar to other forms of shooting are required for best results.
> 
> Modern slingshots are a far cry from the classic natural V-stick carried by the (American) "Dennis the Menace" in his back trouser pocket. Unlike archery and other shooting sports, there is as yet no official governing body to develop competitive slingshot shooting. It largely remains a solitary backyard sport, with multiple experiences shared on devoted forums like ours. The first international slingshot tournament held in Italy in 2018, which I attended, brought together a very large number of slingshot shooters from around the world, and was a major step in developing slingshot shooting into a recognized sport. A truly awesome, very well organized event to remember.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response! Sounds to me like it will always be a niche/fringe activity…. I’m perfectly fine with that, but at the same time I bet there are a lot of people who would really enjoy the hobby if they had a good introduction to it.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Nosferatu said:


> Thanks for your response! Sounds to me like it will always be a niche/fringe activity…. I’m perfectly fine with that, but at the same time I bet there are a lot of people who would really enjoy the hobby if they had a good introduction to it.


Especially in Canada and other countries/cities that forbid shooting inside city limits, even your own property.


----------



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

brucered said:


> Especially in Canada and other countries/cities that forbid shooting inside city limits, even your own property.


Is this a blanket Canada thing or it depends on the municipality? Just checked my city’s bylaws with CTRL+F and there is no mention of slingshots.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Nosferatu said:


> Is this a blanket Canada thing or it depends on the municipality? Just checked my city’s bylaws with and there is no mention of slingshots.


Maybe it's just where I am. What city are you in?


----------



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

brucered said:


> Maybe it's just where I am. What city are you in?


Abbotsford, BC


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

My city portrays the general populaces idea of slingshots perfectly. I can legally shoot any bow I want in my yard. Crossbows and all. Slingshots though? Illegal. So me just slinging some BBs at a can in the yard can get me in trouble. Meanwhile shooting a crossbow, which is capable of much more damage, is perfectly legal and fine. Now not that I believe shooting bows and crossbows should be illegal if you’re safe. It’s stupid that those are fine when a simple slingshot is not.


----------



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

craigbutnotreally said:


> My city portrays the general populaces idea of slingshots perfectly. I can legally shoot any bow I want in my yard. Crossbows and all. Slingshots though? Illegal. So me just slinging some BBs at a can in the yard can get me in trouble. Meanwhile shooting a crossbow, which is capable of much more damage, is perfectly legal and fine. Now not that I believe shooting bows and crossbows should be illegal if you’re safe. It’s stupid that those are fine when a simple slingshot is not.


Sounds about right for bureaucracy and lawmakers. Mostly a crock of sh**. The longer I’m alive on this earth, the more convinced I am of the complete ignorance and ineptitude of basically every type of large bureaucracy. This is coming from a public school teacher, btw 😂


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

In my country is still legal in some form (No brace) after a total ban. If my Goverment found out that i can shoot a 9mm steel ball 100m/s with out a brace i guess the ban or some kind of regulation would come back. 
/uba


----------



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

Ubamajuba said:


> In my country is still legal in some form (No brace) after a total ban. If my Goverment found out that i can shoot a 9mm steel ball 100m/s with out a brace i guess the ban or some kind of regulation would come back.
> /uba


Well, thank goodness for the Norwegian government saving people from the horrors of brace supported slingshots…!


----------



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Yep, very little to no interest in slingshots by the general public as far as I can see. And of course today's society . . . who seem to be generally frightened of just about everything,😲 including anything that might be remotely considered a weapon, . . . well I guess to those people, slingshots are often verboten.
> 
> Doesn't really bother me though, as I enjoy solitary activities, perhaps more than the average person. I'm just thankful we have websites like this where we can learn and share. Who cares if the rest of the world wants to stick their head in the sand. Guess they're too busy with all their electronic gizmos, 'smart phones', TV shows, social media and whatever . . . none of which I have anything to do with . . . which leaves me a lot more 'slingshot time'!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. I like the last part. Subtle and underground advancement of the hobby.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

craigbutnotreally said:


> My city portrays the general populaces idea of slingshots perfectly. I can legally shoot any bow I want in my yard. Crossbows and all. Slingshots though? Illegal. So me just slinging some BBs at a can in the yard can get me in trouble. Meanwhile shooting a crossbow, which is capable of much more damage, is perfectly legal and fine. Now not that I believe shooting bows and crossbows should be illegal if you’re safe. It’s stupid that those are fine when a simple slingshot is not.


I think slingshots are included in some laws and bylaws as they are concealable. You can easily pull it out, shoot someone or something and then hide it.

That is the only thing I can think of as to why a slingshot would be illegal and a bow legal.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I believe the issue with the legality of slingshots is due to the history of vandalism of property by immature teenagers .


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

....indeed, and sometimes even younger folk: 




I also remember my dad taking a homemade bent rod slingshot away from me when I was age 9 or so...fun days.


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

I had my wrist rocket taken away from me because I was shooting at the shed after being told not to. Lol I definitely deserved it.


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

brucered said:


> I think slingshots are included in some laws and bylaws as they are concealable. You can easily pull it out, shoot someone or something and then hide it.
> 
> That is the only thing I can think of as to why a slingshot would be illegal and a bow legal.


Could be partly that. But I think it’s mostly a utility vs toy mindset. Bows are seen as tools around here for hunting mostly. Slingshots are more toys that kids love to shoot at random crap they shouldn’t. I think at least that’s generally what people that don’t know much about either think.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

In my country they are legal (to have them, not to shoot them) unless they are "perfected slingshots", this includes support for the arm and tubular rubber bands🤷🏻‍♂️

There are several slingshot clubs but many in small towns.


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

Yeah they’re perfectly fine to own here. Just not shoot inside city limits unless within a range like firearms. I’m a law abiding citizen… except when it comes to shooting slingshots in my backyard. Lol


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

*Q.* Is modern slingshot knowledge and use growing?
*A. *Yes.

I think it would be possible to find a magazine feature from yesteryear taking about flat bands and ball bearings, And then compare this to a search on video hosting platforms. There are more teachers out there, each with a lot to offer. So the breadth and ease of access for knowledge has improved.



*Q.* Has the knowledge grown in the past few years?
*A.* Big yes.

There are more and better products focused on achieving different goals with a different compromise. So the depth of hobby is deeper. But this is overcome since the forum’s culture has improved. There are more active contributors; so the answers given are backed by a wider range of experience. Leading to a more accurate or more targeted answers.



*Q.* You can't really find a good quality slingshot in any major store.
*A.* Sadly true.

You can get a working frame… But you are unlikely to get a brilliant pocket slingshot. You certainly don’t get good rubber, giving high speed from a light draw force. The problem is the store owner would need to be an enthusiast, the customer would need to be one too… fast bands aren’t going to last and last and last. We can lament further with quality leather pouches and ammo in various sizes.

I didn’t know the easy way to change a set of tubes (Isopropanol). Nor did I know about wrap and tuck. I mount my bands on paracord tabs and secure everything by wrap and tuck now. It’s so much easier, and very quick. But the counterpoint is that the individual needs to take responsibility for securing their bands and the condition of the rubber.



*Q.* Knowledge hasn't been disseminated beyond very niche communities.
*A.* It’s a lot easier to make something dangerous or misuse a slingshot. Society doesn’t need a menace training fools. As a hobby we certainly don’t want fools attracting negative attention. I don’t think there is a shortcoming. Nor am I sure how the knowledge would be useful outside the community… Ballistics, projectile motion and safety could be extended to a wider audience. But I don’t feel the wider society is ready.

Instruct a bunch of girl scouts they listen. Call out corrections, they take it onboard a few more minutes of practice and they are shooting really good. Try teach a bachelor party basic firearm safety… or hand a slingshot to certain school kids and it could lead to disaster.

A balance needs to be found. I can cover a lot with my notes call that 40-60 minutes of reading. It would be a little tricky to do that in a store. It would be difficult to do on the forum.

This forum and this hobby aren’t really going to compete in an attention economy. You don’t get rewards just for scrolling, you have to put some time and effort in to build a slingshot and you have to practice if you want to hit your target.



*Q.* What are your impressions about the growth and state of the hobby?
*A.

Strength:*

Hobby is growing.
This forum and community is very very good.
Awesome team keeping a lid on the spam, thank you.
The tools and materials for our hobby are cheap and available. 
*Weakness:*

There is very little left to improve on: What we can control, we are managing well.
Cultural creep towards unhelpful or click-bait titles.
*Opportunities:*

I would ask people to think more before they post. Everything we submit should increase the value of the forum.
I’d like to see more photographs. I feel we are sliding into a Tapatalk powered comment hub for twits.
As with the last question, I’d really like to encourage our long serving member to document some of the history and lore.
I think hunting needs/needed tight moderation. Good content is welcome. Content needing explanation isn’t welcome.
Wider membership adding feedback on flat band brands. Too many isolated opinions and little consensus. I would like to tackle the “long tail” problem.
*Threats:*

External.


*Q.* Preferred nomenclature?
*A. *Hobby.

I try to cover a little of everything. lore, knowledge, fun, science... even social sometimes. I view sport to be purely the physical part.



*Q. *Can someone fill me in on the growth and development of slingshots in the last couple decades? Is there a recent upward trend or not really?
*A.* While I love the lore and history, my experience is limited.



*Reaction.*
I don’t think you can gloss over past deeds. I watch the same movies and TV series, I play the same video games… the foul comments don’t speak for me. The actions aren't mine, the comments aren't mine. I want no part in their social media.

And like I said above, this hobby isn’t going to compete in an attention economy. We need to show who are, and what we believe in. See: "Opportunities" above.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Nosferatu said:


> Is this a blanket Canada thing or it depends on the municipality? Just checked my city’s bylaws with CTRL+F and there is no mention of slingshots.


In Swift Current SK the bylaws state that one cannot discharge a firearm in city limit except for cops and animal bylaw officers. The definition of a firearm is that provided by the Feds which is basically a barrelled weapon of particular velocity that shoots a projectile. Pellet guns are not generally included in that unless they are very powerful There is no mention of slingshots in the city bylaws nor in Canadian firearm regulations that I could find. Even if there was I would still shoot slingshots in my yard. My neighbour are cool.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

@Rb1984 What is a "perfected slingshots"? never heard that term before.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

I have never heard that term either but I think he means wrist- braced with tubes not bands..


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

David D said:


> I have never heard that term either but I think he means wrist- braced with tubes not bands..


Exactly this. I dont know why tubes and not bands🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

"Perfected slingshots" according to rather ambiguous Spanish laws state the following:





__





Ley Tirachinas España







www.tirachinasprofesionales.com





(Quote) "Our Interpretation

The possession of slingshots "a secas" is legal in Spain. In the current Weapons Regulation it is stated that if it is of the "perfected" type it is a prohibited weapon.

It is explicitly forbidden by the firearms regulation the "improved slingshots". Of course, the interpretation of what is an improved slingshot is somewhat arbitrary, but it is usually understood as an improved slingshot that has additional elements to increase the strength and / or accuracy of the shot compared to a basic slingshot. Typical ones are the wrist support band and stabilizers.

Investigating a little more, we have seen that according to Guardia Civil interpretations, the three types of improvements that turn a slingshot into an improved slingshot and therefore into a prohibited device are:

Anatomical handle
Support band to increase the forcefulness of the shot. _(= braced slingshots)_
Tubular rubber."

_Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)_

There are numerous slingshots with "anatomical handles"...


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

So I am wondering if it is because they think the tubular slingshots aren't as powerful... Or maybe it is what they are used to.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Pebble Shooter said:


> "Perfected slingshots" according to rather ambiguous Spanish laws state the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm from Spain and I'll summarize it for you in: "what the police officer on duty decides, no matter the type of slingshot or rubber".

Very surely, requisition.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Nosferatu said:


> I've only been doing this about a year, so I have no context. But based on what I've seen, here's my impression of the state of modern slingshots.
> 
> I've never gotten into another hobby where the best equipment and most expert knowledge is so developed and deep but also so niche and hidden from the mainstream. You can't really find a good quality slingshot in any major store. And the general knowledge of it is almost nonexistent besides that it's a fun thing boys do for a few years in their kid/tween years. It feels like there's a whole lot of knowledge and excellent designs and evolution in the art and science of slingshots but this hasn't been disseminated beyond very niche communities.
> 
> So to those who've been at this for a lot longer, what are your impressions about the growth and state of the hobby/sport/whatever the preferred nomenclature is? Is my impression way off? Can someone fill me in on the growth and development of slingshots in the last couple decades? Is there a recent upward trend or not really?


Agree with you on what you have said. 
Growth depends really on the country. Like here in Canada it is not as big as US or UK or even Spain and Italy. For some reason (I don't know what is the reason), in Canada Slingshot community is very small, and in some places, no community at all some individual people shoot alone. 

Peace


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Good thread guys. Good discussion.
And a legit question for sure.
As for youthful damage, my best memory of a butt kick from my father's boot came when I put a baseball through a window after being warned away from the side of the house.
Pretty easy to throw a ball or a rock. Hard to make illegal though.
Bureaucracies like to regulate things they can actually manage - generally for the optics more than anything else.
Regarding popularity, our local archery store said they had a huge uptick in popularity after the Hunger Games movies.
Anyone for a good movie starring a slingshot hero?
One last point. Did an archery demo/participation event for a church youth group last fall. Afterwards I pulled out a box of slingshots and orange plastic PocketShot ammo. The group had a real blast. They loved it. And the most enthusiastic person was one of the leaders - a pharmacist no less.
For me the attractions were; easy on the shoulder and fingers, inexpensive, catchbox for recycling ammo, with plastic ammo or BB's the minimal potential for damage or accidental injury.
My 2 cents worth........


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Roll Fast said:


> Good thread guys. Good discussion.
> And a legit question for sure.
> As for youthful damage, my best memory of a butt kick from my father's boot came when I put a baseball through a window after being warned away from the side of the house.
> Pretty easy to throw a ball or a rock. Hard to make illegal though.
> ...


Low cost was one of the reasons I got more involved. Archery always seemed too costly.


----------



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

David D said:


> Low cost was one of the reasons I got more involved. Archery always seemed too costly.


Same here! I’m a cheapskate and love that I can reuse ammo. Not having to walk back down to the target and yank the arrows out every few shots helps a lot too 😆


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nosferatu said:


> I've only been doing this about a year, so I have no context. But based on what I've seen, here's my impression of the state of modern slingshots.
> 
> I've never gotten into another hobby where the best equipment and most expert knowledge is so developed and deep but also so niche and hidden from the mainstream. You can't really find a good quality slingshot in any major store. And the general knowledge of it is almost nonexistent besides that it's a fun thing boys do for a few years in their kid/tween years. It feels like there's a whole lot of knowledge and excellent designs and evolution in the art and science of slingshots but this hasn't been disseminated beyond very niche communities.
> 
> So to those who've been at this for a lot longer, what are your impressions about the growth and state of the hobby/sport/whatever the preferred nomenclature is? Is my impression way off? Can someone fill me in on the growth and development of slingshots in the last couple decades? Is there a recent upward trend or not really?


"Growth and development"? I've a new friend, Zafer, who posts YT vids about all aspects of slingshooting. He is Turkish, and usually doesn't speak while demonstrating techniques - sometimes he will add English captions. He's only been shooting for a year, but he is without question, the _most accurate_ slingshooter I've ever seen - and I've been into slingshooting since about 2009. He alone, has a massive following which contributes to the growth and development of slingshooting - folks from all over the world make comments to his videos.
This fellow, who I believe has revolutionized the understanding of how to shoot a slingshot extremely accurately, has the YT channel: "SlingshotSniperTR".
Watch as he shoots a butane lighter _through_ the hole of a metal washer, which is perhaps only 1mm wider than his 8mm ammo. Incredible!

There have been two iterations of the National Slingshot Association, and they are both now defunct, so there is, at present, no cohesive, all encompassing (target and hunting) organization. We do have slingshooting tournaments, such as the East coast slingshooting tournament - very popular. In the "Search" feature, I'm sure that you'll come up with references to the couple of tournaments which occur each year.
Yes, it is more fun to shoot with others, but there's more peace and solitude in the woods, slinging alone.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Pebble Shooter said:


> ....indeed, and sometimes even younger folk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dad took my homemade _zipgun_ away...

THWACK!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

In the bigger picture, slingshots are not popular but I think a majority of us here would prefer it that way. Most people I show a frame to are impressed with workmanship but nearly nobody will ask about them and I'm OK with that.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Slingshots and the use of them has gained huge momentum over the last 5 years IMO. When I started doing this a bit more seriously it was completely different to how it is now. I really love that our sport is finally getting some attention.

But on the other hand our UK government are a bunch of pansies scared of their own shadow, along with a sizeable chunk of the population. My concern is that if slingshots get too much attention they will be banned or attempt to be heavily regulated. At the moment we can basically do as we want as to what type of slingshots we use and I’d like to keep it that way. Very exciting times for sure but I just hope it isn’t decided that we need to be protected from ourselves so we aren’t all killed to death.


----------

